# Pink leaf pattern Camo 243



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

My daughter is getting out of hunting so I have a Remington 243 with 3X9 Bushnell scope pink leaf pattern camo in good condition asking 300.00 OBO or would consider trades. if interested I can text a picture.801-510-0611


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

What model Remington is it? Where are you located?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I think it is either a 700 or 710 not home right now if interested text me tomorrow and I will check for sure and send photo I am in Layton area.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I am going to lower the price to 250.00 OBO if interested text me and I will send a photo. 801-510-0611


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am interested. What model is it?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

710


----------

